# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Вебкамера Acme CA-09

## wmaximum

Необходимы драйвера для вебкамеры Acme CA-09 под Windows 7 x32. На сайте производителя нормальных дровишек так и не нашел. Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся.

----------

